# World cup results



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Does anyone know of a site that has a list of all the world cup rounds and winners (podium as well I guess)?
The world championshsips and overall world cups is easy to find, but the individual rounds, not so much, well recent years is not so hard to find, but going back to the start.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

You would be surprised to find results you are looking for by searching the race the year on UTUBE


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

That's what I have been doing, only place I could find them in one place.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Somebody should spend their weekend cutting and pasting so the rest of us don't have to. 

I nominate you!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

mik_git said:


> Does anyone know of a site that has a list of all the world cup rounds and winners (podium as well I guess)?
> The world championshsips and overall world cups is easy to find, but the individual rounds, not so much, well recent years is not so hard to find, but going back to the start.


That would be cool to have. 
Even though some of the races are on YouTube and I had (well, my wife actually) taped the ESPN broadcasts in '91 and '92 that still doesn't cover all of the races.

As an aside, this past week I emailed one of the top folk at ESPN and similar at EuroSport asking with whom I could speak about the 1991 MTB Worlds in Italy. 
ESPN contact responded but said they don't provide material to individuals. 
No response (yet?) from EuroSport.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

Ugh and ugh! Just getting a list of the rounds is hard enough, let alone the results haha Working on it thugh, may take some time. Been just working on '91-98 but I haven't figured out all the rounds yet, got most I think, but then some could be Norba rounds and some may or may not have XC or DH or both... heck I THINK Cairns had XC and DH in 95, but can't remember (have the video somewhere...) but then they also had 94 as well, never knew that...but XC, DH? Nobody is saying... I wish I hadn't dumped all my old mags back in 98 when I had a big move...

Get on them, I'd love to see the 91 worlds, definately something that is missing ... although I'm sure I saw soemthing on it a while ago... but then is could have been 1991 oer 2001 or 2010...2011 with the way my eyes are going looking at the titles...

Oh hey, did you recent;y sell 2 xizangs 18&16inch on ebay?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

haha. You could post what you have and we can help fill out the blanks?


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

here the bit of vid of Il ciocco... not the best, but you get what you pay for...


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

girlonbike said:


> haha. You could post what you have and we can help fill out the blanks?


Will do.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

This is what i have so far, probably some wrong, a lot missing. Some could be Norba, some could be the same place diffetn name.
Uci site says 91 was 9 rounds then 92-97 was 10 for XC and 93-97 was 6 for DH, then 98 was 8 for both, so I'm assuming that's right. In no particular order other than as I came across them:

1991 XC
1 Manosque
2 Chateaux D'oax
3 Aviemore
4 Mammoth Mt
5 Park City
6
7
8
9

1992 XC
1 Landgraaf
2 mt Snow
3 Vail
4 Vermont?
5
6
7
8
9
10


1993 XC
1 Plymouth
2 Llinars del Valles
3 Mammoth
4 Bromont
5 Vail
6 Mont St Anne
7
8
9
10

DH
1 Mammoth
2 Cap D'ail
3 Vail
4 Mont St Anne
5 Lillehammer
6 Kaprun

1994 XC
1 Mammoth Mt
2 Casa de Campo
3 Isle of Elba
4 Madrid
5 Mont St Anne
6 Vail
7
8
9
10

DH
1 Kaprun
2 Hindelang* 
3 Mammoth Mt
4 Cap D'ail
5
6

1995 XC
1 Rome
2 Mont St Anne
3 Vermont
4 Mammoth Mt
5 Plymouth
6 Cairns
7
8
9
10

DH
1 Big Bear
2 Cap D'ail
3 Cairns
4
5
6

1996 XC
1 Oeiras
2 Houffalize
3 Mt Snow
4 Les Gets
5 Mont St Anne
6 Oahu
7
8
9
10

DH
1 Kaprun
2
3
4
5
6

1997 XC
1 St Wendel
2 Colorado
3 Mont St Anne
4 Annecy
5 Vail
6 Wellington
7 Napa Valley
8
9
10

DH
1 Stellenbosch
2 Massanutten
3 Mont St Anne
4 Nevegal
5 Kaprun

1998 XC
1 Napa Valley
2 Plymouth
3 St Wendel
4 Silves
5 Bromont
6 Conyers
7 Canmore

DH
1 Big Bear
2 Sierra Nevada
3 Nevegal
4 Snoqualmie
5 Arai City
6
7
8


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

According to my videos (didn't I send you a set Mik_git?), 1992 first stops of Grundig World Cup were
1 Houffalize, Belgium
2 Landgraaf, Netherlands
3 Strathpeffer, Scotland
4 Klosters, Switzerland
5 Hunter Mountain, New York
6 Mammoth Lake, California
7 Mount Snow, Vermont
8 Vail, Colorado


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

1991 World Cup Final was in Berlin


----------



## auntesther (Dec 2, 2004)

I found an old copy of the World Cup guide from velonews in 95. They have listed:
Xc
1 Cairns
2 Madrid
3 Houffalize
4 Budapest
5 Vail
6 Mount Snow
7 Mont Ste Anne
8 Mammoth
9 Plymouth
10 Rome - Finals

DH
1 Cap d'Ail
2 Are
3 Mont Snow
4 Mont Ste Anne
5 Big Bear
6 Kaprun - finals


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

CCMDoc said:


> 1991 World Cup Final was in Berlin


Are there any mountains in Berlin? It's the flattest city i ever been to..


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> Are there any mountains in Berlin? It's the flattest city i ever been to..


Then you've never been to Broken Arrow, Oklahoma.

There may not be mountains in Berlin but there's a hill they put to good used. And now I think I'll watch the VHS tape of that race.


----------



## caemis (Dec 12, 2015)

colker1 said:


> Are there any mountains in Berlin? It's the flattest city i ever been to..


We have some really nice singletrails over here but indeed no real mountains.

@CCMDoc: if you can make a digital copy of that vhs tape (or a dvd) I would be very grateful.

From Berlin with love...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

caemis said:


> We have some really nice singletrails over here but indeed no real mountains.
> 
> @CCMDoc: if you can make a digital copy of that vhs tape (or a dvd) I would be very grateful.
> 
> From Berlin with love...


Shouldn't be a problem.

BTW, I am *STILL* looking for a professionally made video of the 1991 Worlds in Ciocco Italy. 
Thanks mik_git for that video. I've watched it countless times.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> BTW, I am *STILL* looking for a professionally made video of the 1991 Worlds in Ciocco Italy.
> Thanks mik_git for that video. I've watched it countless times.


It's amazing how the 91 Worlds is nowhere to be found on video. That's an important one.

Also, Mik's list above is a good start to year over year races. Good this thread was revived!


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

sorry for being inherently lazy... I need to get back on to this.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

right to get back on... I admit I have 2 motivations, 1 it's just stupid that these reuslts arn't easily available, 2 I want to prove...or disprove the Nico Volliouz did/didn't win on a Zaskar.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

meanwhile i found this, I' never seen the 1992 DH, or furtardo's run before...


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

mik_git said:


> right to get back on... I admit I have 2 motivations, 1 it's just stupid that these reuslts arn't easily available, 2 I want to prove...or disprove the Nico Volliouz did/didn't win on a Zaskar.


Somebody beat the Nico Zaskar story to death over on Retrobike and he switched to the Zaskar on his second run to due to failing coarse conditions and won.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

That would be me, there us still no proof, just stories there us video if him getting second, but no first.
But any results before 97 are sketch and hard to come by


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

well after spending loads of time filling in blanks...but having more left empty found two sites yay that have it all:

CycleBase

and frenchy wikipedia haha of course not the english version, no wonder couldn't find it
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coupe_du_monde_de_VTT_1991


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mik_git said:


> well after spending loads of time filling in blanks...but having more left empty found two sites yay that have it all:
> 
> CycleBase
> 
> ...


Good stuff! More data for filling in the blanks!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

caemis said:


> We have some really nice singletrails over here but indeed no real mountains.
> 
> @CCMDoc: if you can make a digital copy of that vhs tape (or a dvd) I would be very grateful.
> 
> From Berlin with love...


Forgot all about this - sorry.

PM me your address.

Regards and Merry Christmas


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*1991 Mountain Bike World Championship Il Ciocco (Lucca) Italy*


----------



## Yeti_Mark (Feb 23, 2019)

Watch Johnny T and Ned grab their BAR ENDS!! 

Mark

PS This was my era.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

1991 Season's Races (will have to plug in the Grundig Challenge races and get some verification of NORBA dates and races):

1.	Bassano Del Grappa, Italy (Grundig World Cup – 4/28)
2.	Manosque, France (Grundig World Cup – 5/5)
3.	Groesbeek, Netherlands (Grundig World Cup – 5/26)
4.	Durango Colorado (NORBA – 5/27)
5.	Big Bear, California (NORBA – 6/?)
6.	Mont St. Anne (Grundig World Cup – 6/23)
7.	Traverse City, Michigan (Grundig World Cup – 6/30)
8.	Mammoth Lakes, California (Grundig World Cup/NORBA – 7/21)
9.	Park City, Utah (Grundig World Cup/NORBA – 7/28)
10.	Mt. Snow, Vermont (NORBA – 8/18)
11.	Chateaux d’Oex, Switzerland (Grundig World Cup – 9/1)
12. Berlin, Germany (Finals: Grundig World Cup – 9/8)

And of course the World Championship in Il Ciocco, Italy


----------



## mmmtb (May 21, 2019)

mik_git said:


> This is what i have so far, probably some wrong, a lot missing. Some could be Norba, some could be the same place diffetn name.
> Uci site says 91 was 9 rounds then 92-97 was 10 for XC and 93-97 was 6 for DH, then 98 was 8 for both, so I'm assuming that's right. In no particular order other than as I came across them:
> 
> 1991 XC
> ...


1992 Grundig world cup was
round 1 Belgium
2 Holland
3.Strathpeffer, Scotland
4 switzerland
5 usa
6 canada
7 usa again

10 usa


----------



## mmmtb (May 21, 2019)

mmmtb said:


> 1992 Grundig world cup was
> round 1 Belgium
> 2 Holland
> 3.Strathpeffer, Scotland
> ...


Oops forgot to add Round 8 Mammoth usa and round 9 in germany


----------

